# Best Nightclubs?



## nightfire741 (Apr 14, 2005)

Anyone have some pics of nightclub architecture? Or just nightclubs in general?


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

The supposedly "haunted" Excalibur Nightclub in Chicago:


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

Prince of Wales- Melbourne Australia- House Music and Electro is rocking ATM.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*REINA, Istanbul*



























































































REINA was Bar Of The Month: http://www.worldsbestbars.com/


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

I think the best nightclub in the world is Club Space at Miami. It's world famous. 

http://www.clubspace.com/

Here are photos i took in Home Nightclub, Sydney. Australia's biggest and best rated club. They've just installed a multi-million dollar sound system.




























Ferry Corsten


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Here is the inside of Family Nightclub, Brisbane's biggest nightclub:
































Here is Monastery Nightclub, also in Brisbane:
































Many great nights had at both!!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Zouk in Singapore


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Wezza said:


> Here is the inside of Family Nightclub, Brisbane's biggest nightclub:







It's not actually Brisbane's Biggest nightclub but it *has been voted Australia's best night club for the last few years*. Its amazing when you go to Sydney and Melbourne how many people rave about FAMILY. Fortunately the owners got there ideas mostly from Europe and North America - instead of Australia which is often quite backward.


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Note to JayT. Can ya check out your PM inbox.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The CBGB (Country Bluegrass and Blues) Club goes as for back to the 1970's and still used today, though it has been rumored to close.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

MILIUX said:


> I think the best nightclub in the world is Club Space at Miami. It's world famous.
> 
> http://www.clubspace.com/


thats what everyone that has ever been to club space has said,,BECAUSE,,,SPACE ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Bed Supperclub, Bangkok.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

JayT: What club is bigger? The Beat?


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

i have been to the bed it very nice club they play very nice house music on sunday,but it quite small from insidehno: , i miss the bed :drunk:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

skoulikimou,

Yeah, it is a great place. They've had quite an impressive list of house DJ:s during their time...


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

BTW, Hilly Crystal, who owns the CBGB Club, no longer has the lease and this night club could close soon unless it gets saved. :no:


----------

